# Happy Retirement Balthazar King



## KautoStar1 (8 April 2016)

As title really.

I hope he has a long and happy retirement and he finds an enjoyable second career.  I can see him team chasing.


----------



## marotelle (8 April 2016)

He deserves it!
  Bless him,I really hope he finds a happy home...


----------



## AdorableAlice (8 April 2016)

You wouldn't want to turn up to a team chase and find a team with Denman and King in would you !  Might as well box up and go home.

Imagine the spectacular viewing those pair would make.  Hope he does go team chasing.


----------



## teapot (8 April 2016)

and to Somersby!


----------



## Clodagh (8 April 2016)

Has Somersby retired as well? I am pleased he has gone safe and well, such a lovely horse. Too right thery should all go team chasing. they could be the 'Exchasers Teamchasers' team and could take on all comers.


----------



## teapot (8 April 2016)

Yup after his last race today. Bless him.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (8 April 2016)

Clodagh said:



			Has Somersby retired as well? I am pleased he has gone safe and well, such a lovely horse. Too right thery should all go team chasing. they could be the 'Exchasers Teamchasers' team and could take on all comers.
		
Click to expand...

Add On The Fringe to that team and it would be unbeatable!


----------



## oldvic (12 April 2016)

Somersby is going to be shown in ROR classes. He could be very successful as he is a beautiful horse.


----------



## Goldenstar (12 April 2016)

oldvic said:



			Somersby is going to be shown in ROR classes. He could be very successful as he is a beautiful horse.
		
Click to expand...

He certainly is.


----------



## teapot (12 April 2016)

oldvic said:



			Somersby is going to be shown in ROR classes. He could be very successful as he is a beautiful horse.
		
Click to expand...

That's good to read - Henrietta Knight has a damn good eye for horses


----------



## Mariposa (13 April 2016)

AdorableAlice said:



			You wouldn't want to turn up to a team chase and find a team with Denman and King in would you !  Might as well box up and go home.
.
		
Click to expand...

Many years ago I turned up at a ODE on my 14.2hh pony and guess who was the horse going round the XC a few horses before us? Mr Frisk! And he had some stops!  Didn't give me a huge amount of confidence lining up next to the National winner it must be said, but we did get round and finished in front of him, honestly it made my year!


----------



## Clodagh (15 April 2016)

Wishfull Thinking can go join the team as well. I love that horse.


----------



## Brummyrat (16 April 2016)

So heartwarming to hear these heroes get the retirement they deserve, always had a real soft spot for Wishfull Thinking and used to watch behind a cushion when he ran after that pearler he had a Cheltenham.  Happy retirement boys and thanks for the memories.


----------



## yeeharider (16 April 2016)

Well deserved here's hoping for a long and happy  retirement


----------



## Clodagh (17 April 2016)

Brummyrat said:



			So heartwarming to hear these heroes get the retirement they deserve, always had a real soft spot for Wishfull Thinking and used to watch behind a cushion when he ran after that pearler he had a Cheltenham.  Happy retirement boys and thanks for the memories.
		
Click to expand...

I wonder what he is going to doing? On Philip Hobbs FB page it just said he was off to Ireland. I hope we see him out and about, I always remember that hideous fall when I see him run, too.


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (21 April 2016)

Wooooooo! Bobs Worth has been retired! Another happy lad to join this amazing collection of Team Chasers we are putting together here lol!


----------



## Mariposa (22 April 2016)

So pleased Bobsworth had been retired safe and sound!


----------



## Elf On A Shelf (23 April 2016)

To add to the list of retirements is one of the best Northern jockeys of recent times with a love of staying chases. 

Peter Buchanan has ridden his last ride in Britain. He has a couple of rides at Punchestown next week before leaving the saddle behind him. Pete has been an absolute pleasure to work with. He is a true horse man through and through. 

Over the years and the many horses he has ridden 3 hold his heart more than any. Forest Gunner - a horse that jumped for fun, took him round Nationals and won the Topham over the big fences for him. Lie Forrit - he inherited the ride after the passing of one his best friends, Campbell Gillies, and what a job he did of him! He certainly did Campbell proud.

The horse that stands out most for him was the wonderful Silver By Nature. A more genuine horse you couldn't even imagine. When those two hit the track they were a mighty for to be reckoned with. 

I hope he enjoys his 'retirement'. The yard will be a lesser place without him that's for sure!


----------



## scotlass (29 April 2016)

Another one to add to the retirement list  ... the 15 year old Uncle Junior.    Ran a very creditable 4th in the cross country race at Punchestown yesterday on his last run.


----------



## Clodagh (29 April 2016)

EKW said:



			To add to the list of retirements is one of the best Northern jockeys of recent times with a love of staying chases. 

Peter Buchanan has ridden his last ride in Britain. He has a couple of rides at Punchestown next week before leaving the saddle behind him. Pete has been an absolute pleasure to work with. He is a true horse man through and through. 

Over the years and the many horses he has ridden 3 hold his heart more than any. Forest Gunner - a horse that jumped for fun, took him round Nationals and won the Topham over the big fences for him. Lie Forrit - he inherited the ride after the passing of one his best friends, Campbell Gillies, and what a job he did of him! He certainly did Campbell proud.

The horse that stands out most for him was the wonderful Silver By Nature. A more genuine horse you couldn't even imagine. When those two hit the track they were a mighty for to be reckoned with. 

I hope he enjoys his 'retirement'. The yard will be a lesser place without him that's for sure!
		
Click to expand...

I missed this post - hence my query on the other thread. I hope he enjoys Punchestown, he always comes across as such a nice man.

I am so glad they retired Uncle Junior, he is a lovely horse too.


----------



## scotlass (30 April 2016)

Yet another to be added to the list ... 2014 Grand National winner Pineau de Re.

His new career still to be decided but according to Dr Newlands "may go to do something with the Retraining of Racehorses charity".


----------

